# "Memory corruption detected in low memory"

## peter4

```
[  120.704030] Corrupted low memory at ffff88000000c6f8 (c6f8 phys) = 400000000000

[  120.704034] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  120.704040] WARNING: at arch/x86/kernel/check.c:134 check_for_bios_corruption+0xe4/0xf0()

[  120.704042] Hardware name: EP45-UD3R

[  120.704043] Memory corruption detected in low memory

[  120.704045] Modules linked in: nvidia(P) snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep

[  120.704051] Pid: 7, comm: events/0 Tainted: P           2.6.34-gentoo #3

[  120.704053] Call Trace:

[  120.704057]  [<ffffffff8103bfc3>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x73/0xb0

[  120.704060]  [<ffffffff8103c060>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x40/0x50

[  120.704063]  [<ffffffff81023ca4>] ? check_for_bios_corruption+0xe4/0xf0

[  120.704066]  [<ffffffff81023cb0>] ? check_corruption+0x0/0x30

[  120.704068]  [<ffffffff81023cb9>] ? check_corruption+0x9/0x30

[  120.704071]  [<ffffffff810a32f0>] ? vmstat_update+0x0/0x40

[  120.704075]  [<ffffffff8104fd9b>] ? worker_thread+0x16b/0x250

[  120.704078]  [<ffffffff81053bd0>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x30

[  120.704081]  [<ffffffff8104fc30>] ? worker_thread+0x0/0x250

[  120.704084]  [<ffffffff8105374e>] ? kthread+0x8e/0xa0

[  120.704088]  [<ffffffff81003c94>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

[  120.704090]  [<ffffffff810536c0>] ? kthread+0x0/0xa0

[  120.704093]  [<ffffffff81003c90>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10

[  120.704095] ---[ end trace a45c00b0821eee45 ]---
```

I've been getting this after waking from suspend in 2.6.34. Is it serious? Should I stop using suspend?

----------

## albright

I'm not sure if this is relevant to your case, 

but check out what the help for CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION

kernel setting says:

 *Quote:*   

> Periodically check for memory corruption in low memory, which                                                                                   
> 
> is suspected to be caused by BIOS.  Even when enabled in the                                                                                    
> 
> configuration, it is disabled at runtime.  Enable it by                                                                                         
> ...

 

----------

## Hu

 *peter4 wrote:*   

> I've been getting this after waking from suspend in 2.6.34. Is it serious? Should I stop using suspend?

 Something, most likely your BIOS, overwrote memory it was not supposed to touch.  If you have not noticed any side effects, it is probably not too serious.  However, I would strongly suggest that you apply any BIOS upgrades available for your hardware.  If that does not help, investigate the memmap= option that albright cited so that you can prevent Linux from placing anything important in the area that the BIOS corrupts.  If it is not serious now, it might become so later if some other software change makes that region of memory hold important data.

----------

## peter4

It seems that a bios update fixed that, thanks for the hint   :Smile: 

----------

